
FINANCE PROFESSOR: Bitcoin Will Crash to $10 by Mid-2014 (2013) - edward
http://www.businessinsider.com/williams-bitcoin-meltdown-10-2013-12?IR=T
======
crobertsbmw
This sounds like a lot of reasons why Bitcoin is not in the government's best
interest. Not much evidence that Bitcoin will fail. Edit: now I see that this
article is from two years ago...

